# Fish sick help please!



## Fish1012 (Sep 30, 2011)

My koi has been doing this weird thing where it gills and mouth move constantly, other than that the koi appears fine. It might be gill flukes but i'm not sure, my other fish are all fine. I've changed the water twice since finding this.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If this fish is much bigger than the others in the tank, then the oxygen level could be too low. The big fish are the first to start to complain about that.

Otherwise, flukes, ciliated protozoans ( ick ), fungus, or an environmental hazard like ammonia or nitrite can all cause this. The water changes would help with that, BUT new water will be low on oxygen, so that could give you the same symptom for a day or so.


----------

